# i was looking



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2012)

out the window and thought..wow this would be a nice picture


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2012)

and here it is lol...


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2012)

this is a better one...


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice pics. What's that weird tower-like thing in the background?  ~Mike


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks mike..actually its a motel sign, you are seeing it sideways, thats why it looks like a tower...


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh okay. I thought maybe it was a rocket ship. []  ~Mike


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2012)

[&:][]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 1, 2012)

I swear, it looked like a rocket ship too.[]

 nice bottles. whats that little green one?


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 1, 2012)

ROCK, THE LITTLE GREEN ONE IS SIGERT &HIJOS


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> I swear, it looked like a rocket ship too.[]


 
 I'm gunna have to be the third to admit it looked like a rocket to me as well. []

 So is the bottle 4th from the left a whiskey 5th with a lightning closure? I can't say that I've ever seen that combo before, is it original?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought it was a rocket ship too... But I didn't post that because I thought I'd look like a dope. Guess either we're all dopes, or none of us!


----------



## katb (Feb 14, 2012)

Sure did look like a rocket!!


----------



## katb (Feb 14, 2012)

What is the third bottle from the right? Looks like wine or whiskey? Does it have embossing?


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 14, 2012)

I DONT KNOW WHAT THE 3RD ONE IS I DUG IT HERE IN JAPANTOWN..THERE IS A FIELD THAT USED TO BE A DUMP FOR ONE OF SAN JOSES CHINATOWN AREAS...THE GROUND IS REALLY HARD TO DIG THERE NAD THE FENCE IS UP NOW...


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice color.  Could you scrub them up a bit and post on a more sunshine filled day?  It would do them some justice.  Nice botts.

 PD


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 15, 2012)

Great pics! I didn't even notice the rocket!

 B


----------



## katb (Feb 15, 2012)

I have one similar to it. Its a James Buchanan Whiskey. I found it at the old Fairbury dump.


----------



## katb (Feb 15, 2012)

WOW! Thats big.


----------

